# Voraus question



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Regarding the platz in the "voraus", I see dogs down, after turning to face the handler. But every so often, they down without turning. Is this a fault? Or just another accepted way of executing?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

The rules just say the dog must lay down immediately. It doesn't say anything about which way they face.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The direction they lay is a trained response based on where their rewards line is.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

As the others said. It's a trained behavior. I haven't spent a ton of time on my send outs, but both Kimber and Xander turn and face us. We didn't teach it that way, I think they more do it so they can see us for more directions. We also mix it in various places in our training so we often have the dogs do something else that follows, such as remote position changes.


----------

